# Matériel Apple IIc et Macintosh



## WhereAreYouGoing (10 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un ordinateur Apple IIc ainsi qu'un Macintosh Classic II. Le problème, c'est qu'à chacun des ordinateurs, il manque un élément important. Pour l'Apple IIc, il manque la cable d'alimentation et pour le Macintosh, il manque la disquette contenant le système 7.

Sauriez-vous où je pourrais les trouver, ça fait depuis tout à l'heure que je cherche sur leboncoin, ebay, amazon... mais à chaque fois ils vendent des lots à 500

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Mars 2014)

WhereAreYouGoing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté un ordinateur Apple IIc ainsi qu'un Macintosh Classic II. Le problème, c'est qu'à chacun des ordinateurs, il manque un élément important. Pour l'Apple IIc, il manque la cable d'alimentation et pour le Macintosh, il manque la disquette contenant le système 7.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

Je pense que ton fil aura plus sa place dans le forum "Classic Mac" je vais t'y déplacer

J'ai eu un Apple IIc que j'avais vendu à un ami d'ici mais je suis pas sûr qu'il l'ait conservé

Bon courage


----------



## WhereAreYouGoing (10 Mars 2014)

Mais personne ne saurait où je pourrais retrouver la disquette et le câble d'alim ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2014)

Le système 7 est en téléchargement libre (sous forme d'images disques) sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple (on y trouve aussi le système pour Apple II), on peut aussi le trouver sur certains sites d'abandonware comme celui ci, par exemple.


----------



## WhereAreYouGoing (11 Mars 2014)

Merci pour les liens 

Mais personne ne sait où je pourrais trouver un câble d'alimentation pour l'appel IIc ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2014)

Sur des sites US, ou sur EBay je pense. Tu dois pouvoir trouver des alims compatibles.

Apple IIC Power: Vintage Computing | eBay


----------

